

 The Metric System Is Lost On These American Olympic Viewers (TWEETS) - neverminder
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/02/14/2014-winter-olympics-metric-system_n_4784638.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Really? Give us 4-decimal-place conversions and that's supposed to solve
something? Insulting if it isn't meant to be stupid, else stupid.

